# Egg Recall 2010 Due to Salmonella!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Egg Recall 2010 Due to Salmonella! One of the nation’s largest egg producers is recalling 380 million eggs after being linked to an outbreak of salmonella poisoning. The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said eggs from Wright County Egg in Galt, Iowa, were linked to several illnesses in Colorado, California and Minnesota. The CDC [...]

*Read More...*


----------

